

Microsoft Rolling Out Windows 8 for Tablets - Flemlord
http://allthingsd.com/20110601/up-next-at-d9-microsoft-windows-president-steven-sinofsky-live-at-d9/

======
Flemlord
So says the rumor mill anyway.

